# Do NOT order Greenpan cookware from TSC



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my honest review of this crappy product that I sent to TSC but don't expect them to post on their site:



"I ordered the pan/wok combo in the summer. Both lost their non-stick properties within a couple of weeks. Sent back for replacement. Got the pan, no wok. Been waiting months for resolution. The new pan is already useless and everything sticks, even bacon!!!! Works great for the first few times, then loses its non-stickiness quickly. Have owned many non-stick cookware. Greenpan is by far the worst. Absolutely waste of time. Now I have to contact the manufacturer for a replacement but I don't want a new Greenpan. I want them to send me my $$ back or some other brand of non-stick pan. 

Still waiting for TSC to resolve my missing wok. Again, don't want any Greenpan lousy product. 

Save your money. Seriously, if I could, I would rate it with negative stars. Not even worth 1 star which is the lowest TSC's system will allow. SAVE your money and buy Lagostina, Kitchen Aid or Tefal. Greenpan is terrible as frying cookware. Even brand new, eggs needed more oil than a cast iron pan in order not to stick. What's up with that? I get less than 20 uses out of it at med-heat and then it is garbage cookware.

I didn't post earlier, hoping TSC's customer service would resolve my issues. Sent pan/wok back in September & now its almost Christmas. I have bought lots from TSC since the show began years ago. Very disappointed in this treatment of a once loyal TSC customer.

Sent two long complaint letters about this with no resolution. I expect this review to be heavily edited so the truth about Greenpan and how TSC's customer service has dropped the ball will not go public."

Don't waste your money. Seriously, I've been buying and using non-stick cookware since the mid-80s and this is by far the worst. When bacon sticks, you know its bad. When you need more oil to fry eggs than you would using a cast iron pan, you know its really bad.

Just a head's up for those thinking of believing the marketing spiel on The Shopping Channel. I've bought lots from them and this is one of the few bad experiences. I just spent over an hour on hold without anyone answering my customer service call so I decided to let the word out online instead.

Anthony


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree, Greenpan sucks. I bought a wok as well but fortunately was from Costco. Lost non stick property within a week. The surface looked fine but everything stuck. I returned it for full refund. I think Costco probably no longer carry this anymore.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up

I saw them last night on TV and was thinking about ordering them.


----------

